# Goodbye DirecTV, goodbye TiVo



## STL (Feb 10, 2005)

Add to me to list of long time DirecTV customers who are leaving. My HR10-250 helped keep me with DirecTV the last several years, but I just cannot pay $70/month for programming (Choice package + DVR fee + HD) when I can get the same HD channels from DISH Network (DishDVR Advantage TurboHD Silver) for $40/month. I called DirecTV a couple times -- once using their express number 800-824-9081 and once using the retention number directly 800-824-0739 -- and neither would offer my ANYTHING (in they way of programming discounts) to stay. I guess it doesn't matter to them that I've been a good customer for 8+ years. So I just called the regular number, 800-531-5000, and setup my service to terminate at the end of my billing cycle (in just over two weeks). Hopefully transitioning to the DISH VIP 722 won't be too painful -- or at least no worse than it would have been to go to the HR23-700.


----------



## melissa12345 (Sep 9, 2007)

hi
i am hoping you rethink this....i was a comcast customer then a directv and last was dish must say it was the LONGEST 18 contract,,,,i finally was done this week,,i havent been able to watch any channel 4 because dish and komo contract ran out and both companies want more 
Dish gave me a $1.00 off my bill for not having channel anymore!!!Big of them...so tomorrow i am back to comcat.....

oh my bill with dish was $46.00 month and after a few months it went to $89.00 nothing new added just them up the fees!!!
also if you live where it snows watch out you will be out several times in a day or night brushing off the dish......

good luck


----------



## elbodude (Feb 15, 2005)

STL said:


> Add to me to list of long time DirecTV customers who are leaving. My HR10-250 helped keep me with DirecTV the last several years, but I just cannot pay $70/month for programming (Choice package + DVR fee + HD) when I can get the same HD channels from DISH Network (DishDVR Advantage TurboHD Silver) for $40/month. I called DirecTV a couple times -- once using their express number 800-824-9081 and once using the retention number directly 800-824-0739 -- and neither would offer my ANYTHING (in they way of programming discounts) to stay. I guess it doesn't matter to them that I've been a good customer for 8+ years. So I just called the regular number, 800-531-5000, and setup my service to terminate at the end of my billing cycle (in just over two weeks). Hopefully transitioning to the DISH VIP 722 won't be too painful -- or at least no worse than it would have been to go to the HR23-700.


I made the excact same move several years ago. The 722 is as close to TiVo as you can get! So close in fact, TiVo is suing DISH. I have not looked back.


----------



## TyroneShoes (Sep 6, 2004)

Sorry, I have to disagree. My mother got DISH a couple months ago, and the 722 is the biggest POS I've ever seen. What is as close to the HR10-250 Tivo as you can get? DirecTV's HR2x. Mine have been flawless (I also maintain two HR10's that seem to want to spontaneously reboot about every 8 hours).


----------



## melissa12345 (Sep 9, 2007)

i agree with the last guy i have dish right now and it so far away being like tivo,,i do not like it at all,,i do like that you dont have to have another machine upstairs everything that you record can be watched from main tv to upstairs tv,,but thats it...

so glad that i am getting comcast tomorrow and i am watching to see about what directv is doing with tivo,,but i also am hoping that comcast gets the tivo machine out in my area soon..


----------



## joed32 (Jul 9, 2005)

STL said:


> Add to me to list of long time DirecTV customers who are leaving. My HR10-250 helped keep me with DirecTV the last several years, but I just cannot pay $70/month for programming (Choice package + DVR fee + HD) when I can get the same HD channels from DISH Network (DishDVR Advantage TurboHD Silver) for $40/month. I called DirecTV a couple times -- once using their express number 800-824-9081 and once using the retention number directly 800-824-0739 -- and neither would offer my ANYTHING (in they way of programming discounts) to stay. I guess it doesn't matter to them that I've been a good customer for 8+ years. So I just called the regular number, 800-531-5000, and setup my service to terminate at the end of my billing cycle (in just over two weeks). Hopefully transitioning to the DISH VIP 722 won't be too painful -- or at least no worse than it would have been to go to the HR23-700.


Good bye and good luck. I hope everything works out well for you.


----------



## STL (Feb 10, 2005)

melissa12345 said:


> i am hoping you rethink this...


There isn't much to rethink at this point. DirecTV wants me to pay $70/mo. to get 30something HD channels whereas I can get a TurboHD package from Dish Network with those same HD channels for $40/mo. <-- and that is NOT just some introductory rate but the normal rate. Sure the TurboHD package won't have those 100something SD channels that I would get with DirecTV, but those 30something HD channels have all the channels I want so it doesn't really matter -- and besides I have more HDTVs is my house now than SDTVs now (so SD is becoming less and less watchable).



melissa12345 said:


> oh my bill with dish was $46.00 month and after a few months it went to $89.00 nothing new added just them up the fees!!!


It sounds like you signed up for package with a introductory rate that changed after a few months - cable and directv do that too. I guess you didn't understand what you were signing up for.



melissa12345 said:


> also if you live where it snows watch out you will be out several times in a day or night brushing off the dish......


Maybe your dish wasn't installed and/or aimed properly.


----------



## STL (Feb 10, 2005)

TyroneShoes said:


> Sorry, I have to disagree. My mother got DISH a couple months ago, and the 722 is the biggest POS I've ever seen. What is as close to the HR10-250 Tivo as you can get? DirecTV's HR2x. Mine have been flawless (I also maintain two HR10's that seem to want to spontaneously reboot about every 8 hours).


How is the HR2x better than the 722? BTW, my HR10 doesn't spontaneously reboot every 8 hours (or even 8 days) so it sounds like you've got some bad hacks on them or a hardware issue (like a dying power supply).


----------



## shibby191 (Dec 24, 2007)

STL said:


> There isn't much to rethink at this point. DirecTV wants me to pay $70/mo. to get 30something HD channels whereas I can get a TurboHD package from Dish Network with those same HD channels for $40/mo. <-- and that is NOT just some introductory rate but the normal rate. Sure the TurboHD package won't have those 100something SD channels that I would get with DirecTV, but those 30something HD channels have all the channels I want so it doesn't really matter -- and besides I have more HDTVs is my house now than SDTVs now (so SD is becoming less and less watchable).


Hmmm, I get a whole lot more then 30 HD channels for my $70 to DirecTV. But maybe you don't watch those others.

Be careful with those Dish HD packages. Want your RSN in HD? That'll be an extra charge. Want your locals in HD? That'll be extra.

And the fact the package price goes up $10 next month.

Basically the Dish HD package with locals and your RSN will be all of $10 cheaper then DirecTV's top non premium package.

I'm not saying it's not a good move, just be aware may be more then just $40 a month, at least normal price. I've done a bunch of research on the Dish HD package and frankly I wouldn't save all that much. And get a whole lot less channels to boot. But that may not be the case with you.


----------



## shibby191 (Dec 24, 2007)

And I just checked.

Dish Turbo HD Gold - $40
HD Locals - $5
Platinum HD add-on - $10

So I'm up to $55 right there.
Then the $10 increase it's $65.

Or for $72 (maybe $75 after DirecTV's increase) I get their top non Premium package and it includes all the SD channels (including a few I still watch) and more HD channels (and some I watch that Dish doesn't carry).

So for $10 more I'll still with DirecTV and get more. Again, for me. If you don't want the Platinum add on or locals you can save some for sure.

EDIT: Ooops, add in $4.60 for the first HD DVR. That brings Dish total above to $70. So virtually the same as DirecTV. And Dish is *way* more expensive if I want more then 1 HD DVR (extra $6 DVR fee and $7 extra receiver fee *each* vs just $5 extra receiver fee for DirecTV).

Moral of the store (for both providers of course) is to check out *all* the fees to make sure you really are getting a good deal.


----------



## melissa12345 (Sep 9, 2007)

STL said:


> There isn't much to rethink at this point. DirecTV wants me to pay $70/mo. to get 30something HD channels whereas I can get a TurboHD package from Dish Network with those same HD channels for $40/mo. <-- and that is NOT just some introductory rate but the normal rate. Sure the TurboHD package won't have those 100something SD channels that I would get with DirecTV, but those 30something HD channels have all the channels I want so it doesn't really matter -- and besides I have more HDTVs is my house now than SDTVs now (so SD is becoming less and less watchable).
> 
> It sounds like you signed up for package with a introductory rate that changed after a few months - cable and directv do that too. I guess you didn't understand what you were signing up for.
> 
> Maybe your dish wasn't installed and/or aimed properly.


same place directv placed it at and i never had that problem,alot of times dish just lost signal....


----------



## STL (Feb 10, 2005)

shibby191 said:


> Hmmm, I get a whole lot more then 30 HD channels for my $70 to DirecTV.
> ...
> Be careful with those Dish HD packages.


I plan to get the *DishDVR Advantage Turbo HD Silver* which includes the DVR fee as well as locals for $39.99. Yes, that package will be going up to $49.99 in a month (see here) but they are also adding several new channels (see here) that do interest my family -- so after that DISH will actually have more HD than going with DirecTV Choice with the HD. So with DISH, I will eventually being paying $50/mo. and getting about 40 HD channels plus locals, whereas with DirecTV it would be ($53 Choice + $10 HD + $6 DVR) $69 plus another $5/mo. to keep my HR10 active so I could watch two different things at the same time (on different TVs) -- which I can do for free with the DISH VIP 722 box. So for me, it would cost $19-$24 (before DirecTV prices increases coming in March) more each month to get the less HD with DirecTV.


----------



## STL (Feb 10, 2005)

melissa12345 said:


> same place directv placed it at and i never had that problem,alot of times dish just lost signal....


Well the first install I had done by DirecTV had issues too, but later when I upgraded equipment that installer repointed the dish and made things better. So it is probably more an issue with the installer than the equipment or the provider. Instead of living with it, you should have called E* and had them come back out and fix it.


----------



## jbtampa (Jan 22, 2009)

I went back to Dish for the HD DVR, free, because I missed the search keyword function. I have the free VIP612, FIOS is coming up the street, Brighthouse's DVR sucked, so am looking forward to my new adventures.


----------



## melissa12345 (Sep 9, 2007)

STL said:


> Well the first install I had done by DirecTV had issues too, but later when I upgraded equipment that installer repointed the dish and made things better. So it is probably more an issue with the installer than the equipment or the provider. Instead of living with it, you should have called E* and had them come back out and fix it.


no that not the problem...when it did go out there would be a message from DISH saying We know we have lost siginal no need to call.


----------



## STL (Feb 10, 2005)

melissa12345 said:


> no that not the problem...when it did go out there would be a message from DISH saying We know we have lost siginal no need to call.


What? I think you must have misunderstood something. Bottomline is if you weren't happy with their service you should have called them. I am all but certain your issues were from a lackluster install and better dish pointing would have fixed it. I guess I will know myself soon enough.


----------



## melissa12345 (Sep 9, 2007)

i did call and that what they have told me,,,we have lost siginal and we are working on it... i am just glad that we are done with dish,,,it was a very long 18 months,,,,since dec. we paid for local channels and never got get channel for because of the dish/fisher contracts,,,,


----------



## STL (Feb 10, 2005)

melissa12345 said:


> i did call and that what they have told me,,,we have lost siginal and we are working on it... i am just glad that we are done with dish,,,it was a very long 18 months,,,,since dec. we paid for local channels and never got get channel for bevause of the dish/fisher contracts,,,,


I did not get that you had actually called from the first reply you made. It seems you should be upset with Fisher; they are demanding an 82% increase  -- so I can see how Dish Network is balking at it. I guess they could just give in and pass that cost onto the consumers which I'm sure what local cable companies are doing.


----------



## TyroneShoes (Sep 6, 2004)

STL said:


> How is the HR2x better than the 722? ...


Let me count the ways...


----------



## melissa12345 (Sep 9, 2007)

STL said:


> I did not get that you had actually called from the first reply you made. It seems you should be upset with Fisher; they are demanding an 82% increase  -- so I can see how Dish Network is balking at it. I guess they could just give in and pass that cost onto the consumers which I'm sure what local cable companies are doing.


well i think both are in the wrong and yes Dish raised prices all the time not sure why they just didnt make us pay more for local channels,,,instead of telling us to watch channel 4 online or buy antenna for $80.00 bucks a month i not watch my local channel online,,that crazy,,,,

i just got hooked up to comcast and not really crazy about comcast Dvr,,but we will see...
dish finally sent out the box to ship back the DVr,remotes and plus my husband has to go to the roof and take the eyeballs out of the dish!!!
i think Dish co..should come and get it...but if not return in certain amount of days after cancel they will charge my CC...
I am hoping either comcast or directv get this Tivo idea going....

i must say it was great watching channel 4 last night !!!


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

Or don't use either of them. Get a SA Tivo and save some real money.

I don't worry about fee increases or fees at all (lifetime boxes and OTA only) and I get extra content when I want it (Netflix, Amazon, Jaman, and CinemaNow).



shibby191 said:


> And I just checked.
> 
> Dish Turbo HD Gold - $40
> HD Locals - $5
> ...


----------



## shibby191 (Dec 24, 2007)

magnus said:


> Or don't use either of them. Get a SA Tivo and save some real money.
> 
> I don't worry about fee increases or fees at all (lifetime boxes and OTA only) and I get extra content when I want it (Netflix, Amazon, Jaman, and CinemaNow).


Honestly I would do the same thing if I could get sports OTA. Actually talked it over with the wife a few times. But wouldn't be able to watch hardly any hockey for example and that would be a non-starter. So I'm stuck paying money to someone...


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

You could get Dish Now (prepaid service) and turn it on only when hockey season is on. It's a bit more of a hassle but it would save you some serious money the rest of the year.



shibby191 said:


> Honestly I would do the same thing if I could get sports OTA. Actually talked it over with the wife a few times. But wouldn't be able to watch hardly any hockey for example and that would be a non-starter. So I'm stuck paying money to someone...


----------



## shibby191 (Dec 24, 2007)

magnus said:


> You could get Dish Now (prepaid service) and turn it on only when hockey season is on. It's a bit more of a hassle but it would save you some serious money the rest of the year.


Dish doesn't carry my RSN in HD full time and they don't nearly have the number of HD games as DirecTV. And I don't trust Dish to not turn off my channels at the drop of a hat because Charlie gets a little cranky. 

Maybe I'm not an OTA only guy.  But if I get laid off I will be.


----------



## DAccardi (Oct 26, 2008)

shibby191 said:


> And I just checked.
> 
> Dish Turbo HD Gold - $40
> HD Locals - $5
> ...


STL, seems you've been had.


----------



## shibby191 (Dec 24, 2007)

DAccardi said:


> STL, seems you've been had.


He hasn't been had. For his specific needs and situation Dish may indeed be cheaper, even with the price increase. I was just pointing out that probably for most "general" people Dish's "HD only" packages are more marketing hype then anything else. Even the people at Satguys agree.


----------



## STL (Feb 10, 2005)

DAccardi said:


> STL, seems you've been had.


Evidently you posted before reading my reply to him (post #12 in this thread) -- or you have a problem with reading comprehension.


----------



## STL (Feb 10, 2005)

magnus said:


> Or don't use either of them. Get a SA Tivo and save some real money.


Like others have said, I really cannot do that mainly because of sports. Believe me, I have seriously thought about it!


----------



## STL (Feb 10, 2005)

TyroneShoes said:


> Let me count the ways...


I didn't see you count at all...  I'm sure neither unit is as good as mt DirecTiVo, but I'm hoping the 722 is at least a usable replacement (and I suspect it is based on the reviews I have seen).


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

Ok, but OTA only does not mean you have to be OTA only full time. At least it doesn't to me. 

You would watch the game in HD over OTA (better than Directv anyway). Then for games that aren't in your market then you could watch them on Dish (ESPN, NFL Network or whatever), yes they're not in HD but everything does not have to be.



shibby191 said:


> Dish doesn't carry my RSN in HD full time and they don't nearly have the number of HD games as DirecTV. And I don't trust Dish to not turn off my channels at the drop of a hat because Charlie gets a little cranky.
> 
> Maybe I'm not an OTA only guy.  But if I get laid off I will be.


----------



## shibby191 (Dec 24, 2007)

magnus said:


> Ok, but OTA only does not mean you have to be OTA only full time. At least it doesn't to me.
> 
> You would watch the game in HD over OTA (better than Directv anyway). Then for games that aren't in your market then you could watch them on Dish (ESPN, NFL Network or whatever), yes they're not in HD but everything does not have to be.


Must remember, there is no hockey OTA (at least around here) but just a couple games a year on NBC. Need your RSN for that.

And yes, everything must be in HD!


----------



## argicida (Feb 17, 2009)

STL said:


> Add to me to list of long time DirecTV customers who are leaving. My HR10-250 helped keep me with DirecTV the last several years, but I just cannot pay $70/month for programming (Choice package + DVR fee + HD) when I can get the same HD channels from DISH Network (DishDVR Advantage TurboHD Silver) for $40/month. .


DirecTV has been really good for me in offering big discounts and extra services and boxes to get me to stay - you might talk to them.


----------

